# 3 legged goat



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Luna just had a baby and it only has three legs. Is there anything that we can do besides putting down the poor baby? Please help!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

my BIL had a calf that only had 3 legs
it lived a couple of years until it just got too heavy for itself and he put it down

if nothing else is wrong i would let it live its life
if it is a doe you may want to have her spayed
(make REALLY SURE your vet knows what they are doing)
because she probably wouldnt be able to handle the weight and stress of pregnancy

however
there is probably more wrong that just what can be seen
i would treat it as any other baby but expect the worse and try really hard not to get attached


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness! I am so sorry that you're new addition was born with such a defect :hug: 

I agree with HH, there may be other issues you can't see and if the baby is alert and acting like a normal newborn, it may have a chance but don't get too attached as it may not make it. :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My friend has a 3 legged goat, shes 3 years old now and pretty healthy. If she has no other pronlems she should be ok. Just make sure she doesnt get too chubby and let it live out a wonderful pet life


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

So about how long should it take for this little girl to stand?

Also she has been difficult to feed(no interest). We took her inside away from mom, but we were gonna bottle feed anyway so NBD.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

It took a while for my friends to stand up, she would try and get the doe to stand by helping, I think it took 30 minutes, maybe more though. She also bottle fed her girl because she was struggling a little...


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

She is also very small in my eyes. She is the product of a full Nubian and a 4th gen mini. She is VERY cute, but I am very hesitant to attach.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

we can try, but the delivery was very dark as our goat house doesnt have lights.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. Poor thing. I hope she can live a happy pet-life.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...for now I would see how it goes, but if she starts struggling to much the most humane thing to do would be to put her down, imo. She definately could have other issues going on as well. 

Which leg is missing? Is it a doe or buck? I'd love to see pics of the little one.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Its a front leg and its a doe. She was born at about 5.5 lbs she has had about 5-6oz of colostrum. She was born about an hour and a half ago. We are still tryin to get pics on(they are too big for the site) She still has not stood yet. Or pooed or peed. She is makin a bit of noise and after figuring out the bottle is eating fine.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I saw her pics in the other post and she is soooo cute! Many prayers going out that she will survive and live a happy life! If you can get her up and walking, then hopefully nothing else is wrong with her and she'll be okay. What a bizarre thing to happen!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Shes SOOOOOO pretty!

I HOPE she gets better and she can just be a happy pet! Dont give up, just keep trying! And if nothing works and shes not improving, then maybe she should be put down


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't know if we have posted any update on this girl so......

She seems to be put together correctly in all other ways except the one leg. She stood yesterday on her own(I think the boys were a motivating factor :shades: ) She eats well. She hasen't gotten to the walking part yet but hey she only has 3 legs.

So for now we are optomistic that she will be OK.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats great!


----------

